# next show.



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

our next show after the biggie.. is the north britian lh/slh & the black, red self, tortie & tortie & white and bi colour cat club.. joint shows in sheffield
we are in the black, red self ect,,ect, as they have a british section we are trying our curly boy.. and 1 in ped pet..IN THE CORRECT CLASS....

whos where and with what?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

My next one is our 2 day TICA at Doncaster on 24th and 25th November.
Eeeeeek! Please wish me luck, I need it!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

things are getting a bit tight again with us.. hopefully work will pick up for xmas that will pay for some shows..then after we have exhausted the shows we should be picking up again..(hopefully)


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Perhaps the Nottingham one at end of January or the Coventry/Leicester mid Feb.. So long away!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

8th Dec; Bracknell with FLower


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> 8th Nov Bracknell with FLower


8th Nov?

Exciting to be showing Flower :thumbup:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

diane is just looking over the notts/derby schedule deciding who to enter.

i dont think we are doing the cov/leis next year.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

See you in Sheffield  2 curlies, 1 np and 1 pp lol. Then Colourpoint in January, Shrops in Feb, not Cov & L, then 2 nice and local ones for March


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> 8th Nov?
> 
> Exciting to be showing Flower :thumbup:


8th Dec *slaps hand to head


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Maidstone & Medway December 15th at Bracknell is next for us.. Missed you by a week, spid!

Good luck to everyone but special good luck to jo! I'm so intrigued to hear how it goes and hope you've booked the Monday off to recover! I normally spend after show sundays collapsed on the sofa, can't imagine how tired I'd be after two days of it!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Notnowbernard said:


> Maidstone & Medway December 15th at Bracknell is next for us.. Missed you by a week, spid!
> 
> Good luck to everyone but special good luck to jo! I'm so intrigued to hear how it goes and hope you've booked the Monday off to recover! I normally spend after show sundays collapsed on the sofa, can't imagine how tired I'd be after two days of it!


Really? GCCF shows are a nice rest day for me compared to my day to day life.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Really? GCCF shows are a nice rest day for me compared to my day to day life.


They should be for me too! I don't know why but I just find them completely shattering!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not showing my pedigrees anymore. One is an Imperial, one is a Grand and has developed an allergy and can no longer be shown. Therefore next year I am showing one of my others in Ped Pets. I am going to enter the SHCS in January. Actually should do that this week before I forget.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Notnowbernard said:


> Maidstone & Medway December 15th at Bracknell is next for us.. Missed you by a week, spid!
> 
> Good luck to everyone but special good luck to jo! I'm so intrigued to hear how it goes and hope you've booked the Monday off to recover! I normally spend after show sundays collapsed on the sofa, can't imagine how tired I'd be after two days of it!


Looked at that one and couldn't do it as in Suffolk that day and wasn't possible to combine the two - it's the one I would have preferred as been to it before. Hey ho.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> I am going to enter the SHCS in January.


we are doing the ragdoll cat club show that day.. same place...


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Shropshire CC on 2nd Feb in Stoke will be the next for me!! Can't do any of the January ones due to surgery!!

Can't wait for Shropshire tho as the venue is 10 minutes away so by show day standards, I get a massive lie-in!!!!


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

spid said:


> Looked at that one and couldn't do it as in Suffolk that day and wasn't possible to combine the two - it's the one I would have preferred as been to it before. Hey ho.


I've not been before but have been reliably informed it's lovely and festive... Hoping some of the festive cheer will rub off on Bernard!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> we are doing the ragdoll cat club show that day.. same place...


Cool I only live in Coventry so its handy for me. Each time I view that Ragdoll show it just makes me want a blue bi color ragdoll even more


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we have a blue bi-colour we used to show.. but had to stop as he never really liked it and started to get too stressed on the journey..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Just beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I would love to go to the Ragdoll cat club show in January, but I'll be nearly 36 weeks pregnant by then and my OH has put his foot down 

Soooo, I'm hoping my next show will be the Semi-Longhair cat association show on 16/03/2013 in Birmingham. OH has agreed he will look after baby for the day while me and Darcy have a day out together. I'm just hoping it's not too soon after the birth (I'm due 4th Feb) and that I'll be OK to drive :001_unsure:

It will be Darcy's first show as an adult neuter- but it's so long to wait!


----------

